# After Effects Figur ausschneiden



## hanshopfen (5. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

Ich habe es bereits geschafft, eine Figur (Ball) mit einer weißen Farbfläche zu überdecken. 
Ich möchte jetzt, dass in diesem Film nur der Ball zu sehen ist und der Rest schwarzer Hintergrund ist. 
Wenn ich die Maske auf subtrahieren umstelle, ist ein großes Rechteck zu sehen, welches sich aber mit dem Ball mitbewegt.

Wie ist es also möglich, den Hintergrund von der weißen Farbfläche zu "trennen"?

Danke im voraus für eure Hilfe!


----------



## richipitchi (16. Juli 2010)

Also,
du hast einen Clip, wo ein Ball zu sehen ist, welcher sich bewegt.
Über diesen Ball hast du eine weiße Farbfläche gelegt und mit einer Maske so geschntiten, dass sie den Ball bedeckt.

Letztendlich möchtest du diesen Ball aus dem Video ausschneiden und vor einen schwarzen Hintergrund setzen.


Versuch es doch mal so:

Erstell eine runde Maske um den Ball.
Nimm den Tracker und lass die Position des Balles verfolgen.
Nun überträgst du die verändernde Position des Balles auf die Maske, sodass sich die Maske mit dem Ball mitbewegt.
Als Ergebnis solltest du nur den Ball ohne Hintergrund haben.

Habe ich was falsch verstandne oder was möchtest du erreichen?
Evtl kannst du den Clip ja mal hochladen ( Uploaded.to)


----------

